

Church of Kopimism holds that file sharing is sacred - davidthewatson
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/26/world/europe/in-sweden-taking-file-sharing-to-heart-and-to-church.html?_r=1&hp

======
nacker
Kopied him: St. Ignucius.

